
Global hangouts outage? - carimura
sure doesn&#x27;t seem to be working for me (and lots of other people). and since gvoice is linked to hangouts, well, I&#x27;m in the shadows. finally.
======
mtmail
[http://downdetector.com/status/google-
hangouts](http://downdetector.com/status/google-hangouts) shows many users
reporting it.
[https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status](https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status)
doesn't list anything (yet, currently).

------
billh
I'm using Google Fi and I havent been able to send messages through hangouts
or SMS for 20 minutes or so now.

